# 5000s/100s/200s



## Senna4Life (Sep 11, 2002)

Well since it seems everyone is posting pics of their 4K and 80s/90s on other posts I feel we are being left out








So...Type 44 drivers, post pics!
Here's my '90 100 quattro








And yes..that is the limited, ultra-rare sport edition Audi Sport sticker







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Crispyfritter (Nov 21, 2001)

*Re: 5000s/100s/200s (Senna4Life)*

















That's with my latest wheels. I've got some great pics now that I still need to get out and about.
Here's my old 200 Avant.








I've got more, but I'm tired and going home now....
Chris


----------



## sirhc (Sep 23, 1999)

*Re: 5000s/100s/200s (200HP4dr)*

Heres a pic of my dirty redhead...


----------



## paulfern (Jan 20, 2003)

*Re: 5000s/100s/200s (Senna4Life)*

YAHOOOOO...now this is more like it...let me get mine in on this as well..


----------



## Senna4Life (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: 5000s/100s/200s (paulfern)*

More baby! More!
















and more when I get home....hehehe
Later!
Luis


----------



## omllenado (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: 5000s/100s/200s (Senna4Life)*

here's my first 200 turbo


----------



## Crispyfritter (Nov 21, 2001)

*Re: 5000s/100s/200s (omllenado)*

Here's the latest photos of my V8.
























Enjoy!


----------



## Silly_me (Jul 26, 1999)

*Re: 5000s/100s/200s (paulfern)*


----------



## audiphile (Aug 18, 2001)

*Re: 5000s/100s/200s (Silly_me)*

1984 5000 CD Turbo non quattro.
now my dad's
















full sized and a few more in the sig


----------



## vwdriver69 (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: 5000s/100s/200s (audiphile)*


----------



## Giovanni (May 13, 2000)

*Re: 5000s/100s/200s (vwdriver69)*

I love these cars, especially the wagons. It is very hard to find these w/a 5 spd manual tranny, right ? The ones on eBay are almost always autos.
beautiful cars you all have.


----------



## sirhc (Sep 23, 1999)

*Re: 5000s/100s/200s (Giovanni)*

V8Qs were availible with automatics in 90', while 100s and 200s didn't get them till 92'. So... most of the cars in this thread are most likely 5 spds.







Good luck.

And since my car is now for sale, I thought I'd throw up another pic.


















[Modified by sirhc, 3:43 PM 4-23-2003]


----------



## Orjan (May 28, 1999)

*Re: 5000s/100s/200s (sirhc)*

I don't have an Audi - but who wouldn't want to have a 1990 Audi 100 Turbo quattro Sport in their garage?
















The owner of the pictured car has a web-site called http://www.audi100-online.de and more pics can be seen here: http://www.audi100-online.de/Gallerien/meine_Audis/body_meine_audis.html 


[Modified by Orjan, 1:13 PM 4-24-2003]


----------



## Crispyfritter (Nov 21, 2001)

*Re: 5000s/100s/200s (Orjan)*

Nice car, but those bumpers look rediculous.
It looks alot like my friends car that is missing its front and rear bumper covers.
Chris


----------



## Silly_me (Jul 26, 1999)

*Re: 5000s/100s/200s (200HP4dr)*

Chris has been americanized with the _"I like big butts"_ US bumper regs


----------



## Orjan (May 28, 1999)

*Re: 5000s/100s/200s (Silly_me)*

Does he also have a funny looking hat and a fur coat?


----------



## Silly_me (Jul 26, 1999)

*Re: 5000s/100s/200s (Orjan)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Does he also have a funny looking hat and a fur coat?














[HR][/HR]​Yeah, he pimps out all them audis


----------



## Crispyfritter (Nov 21, 2001)

*Re: 5000s/100s/200s (Silly_me)*

My hat is not funny, it's fly, yo.








And you other brothers can't deny......
*Bling*








Chris


----------



## matt007 (May 15, 2001)

*Re: 5000s/100s/200s (200HP4dr)*

Here's my baby


----------

